# Need a pork jowl recipe



## casmoker13 (Jul 11, 2017)

I just bought a 1/2 pig and have asked the butcher to keep the jowl for me. Anyone have a good recipe to smoke or cure it? It will be coming to me fresh if that changes anything. Thanks!


----------



## wimpy69 (Jul 11, 2017)

So much you can do. From smoked for beans, greens or cured for tasso,guanciale on and on.


----------



## casmoker13 (Jul 11, 2017)

I am trying to do something like bacon with it (smoke it, then fry it)


----------



## atomicsmoke (Jul 11, 2017)

Will make good bacon. But I would dry cure it, smoke it and air dry it if I were you. Makes a very tasty cold cut (smoked guanciale).


----------



## gary s (Jul 20, 2017)

*Good morning and welcome to the forum from a nice hot sunny day here in East Texas, and the best site on the web. L**ots of great people with tons of information on just about everything.*

*        **  Gary*


----------



## browneyesvictim (Jul 20, 2017)

Bucatini Amatriciana

A real Italian version of spaghetti made with cured bacon from the jowls. As Atomicsmoke says, it starts with the guanciale. Its up to you weather you want to smoke it or not. But you have to make your own sauce!

http://www.mariobatali.com/recipes/bucatini-amatriciana/

* I have a couple comments about this recipe that I call cheating and a real faux paux, especially for making a traditional Italian dish like this! I cant believe Mario Batali's recipe calls for both PUREED tomatoes for the sauce AND using tomato PASTE to thicken! Neither is necessary if the pear tomatoes are stewed and cooked down like they should. I highly recommend San Marzano tomatoes.


----------

